# Ghost Shrimp: On his back for hours, not dead (pink)



## Pucky21811

Hey everyone! I came home from spring break yesterday to find that my darling Puck had passed on. Petsmart was closed by the time I went out shopping yesterday so I didn't get around to buying a new betta. Instead, my boyfriend surprised me by getting little Jacques Gumball, our new Ghost Shrimp from Wal-Mart. We had talked about getting one for a while, and this was a nice surprise.

I put him in Puck's 1 gallon with a plastic plant, and fed him some betta fish flakes. He was swimming around all hyper and really is a fun little guy.

This morning when I woke up, he's been on his back. His little legs were moving for a while, but now nothing. I read somewhere that they turn pink when they are dead, and that is not the case.

I read that he also could be molting? He is a little more white than I'm used to seeing when we saw the Ghost Shrimp in the mall, but I'm not sure. 

Any help? This has been going on for almost 4 hours. What's up with my Shrimpy?


----------



## Exterrestrial

I've never heard of this... Mine only turn pink when they cook themselves on my heater.

Hopefully someone will more knowledge will show up. Good luck!


----------



## Oldfishlady

Sadly, ghost shrimp are short lived to start....1-2 years....they can be really sensitive to water quality, some additives and medications-especially copper based.....if it is laying on its back even with its little legs moving....most likely its just a matter of time before they stop......usually they will turn white as they get close to the end and pink when dead.....sometimes they will turn white for several days to a weeks, still eat and carry on as usually before they die.....I call them Zombi shrimp in this stage....the walking dead.....

Sorry for your loss of your Betta Puck and possibly your new shrimp......

When you buy ghost shrimp-find out if they have been kept in salt or freshwater, look for the smallest one-(_usually they are younger and will last longer_), properly acclimate to the water and add salt if needed and make sure you nitrates are under 20ppm-along with 0ppm on both the ammonia and nitrite.....


----------



## Pucky21811

Thank you OFL- His legs stopped moving and eventually when I returned from class today he was pink. Fortunately, I was able to retrieve a wonderful orange and black VT today and he is filling a hole. 

I really liked the little shrimpy guy: Wal Mart will be Wal Mart, and thanks for the tip about the size! He was the last one there, so we didn't have much choice, but it was still a pleasant 12 hours with Mr. Jacques! I definitely see more shrimp in my future!


----------



## Saphire

Be carefull with shrimp if you have a planted tank. We learned the hard way that they do not like certain kinds of plant fertilizer. We lost a batch of cherrys to 1 dose of florish excel... 

And we had an occurance of amano shrimp walk out of the tank to escape a minor spikes in nitrites. Found them dead half way across the livingroom:evil:.

They are definately a fun addition to a tank though. Our ghost are thriving in a 27 community tank! Started with 18 babies, are down to a steady population of 8 if not for the swordtails eating everything that fits in their mouths, we probably would have babies.


----------



## Pucky21811

Thanks for the tip Saphire! The only thing in Jacques' bowl was a plastic blue plant for him to hide in from us. That's so sad about your shrimpies though!! Awww :/


----------



## Toaster11

I purchased a gs at my local PetCo and put it in my betta's tank. It immediately landed on its back and stayed there kicking its legs for a few hours. I flipped it over on its stomach, but it just flipped itself back over. My betta hasn't done anything to it except nudge it a little, but no biting. The shrimp was fine at the store. What's going on?


----------



## Pucky21811

That sounds like exactly what my problem was. Eventually the shrimpie just ceased to be moving and (grotesquely) cooked himself on my heater.  It could only be a matter of time. Or he is molting. Either way, he probably needs to be let be and have time tell. There is nothing you can really do, from my little experience and the best thing is for him to be left alone, by you and your betta. :/ Good luck!


----------

